# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  αδιαθετη καρδερινα..

## kostas salonika

καλησπερα βλεπω εδω και 1-2 μερες αδιαθετη μια καρδερινα μου..

----------


## jk21

η μεσαια φωτο που δειχνει πιο καθαρη ,εκτος αν μας μπερδευει , δειχνει μελανη κοιλια  .Σαν να υπαρχει εκτενης αιμοραγια ή το συκωτι να εχει επεκταθει παρα πολυ  !!!!!




βγαλε αμεσα σιγουρα καθαρη και να μας πεις αν αυτο που βλεπεις με τα ματια σου ειναι οτι δειχνει η φωτο


βαλε κουτσουλιες επισης και πες μας αν το πουλι εχει αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο ή μειωμενη  ,αν καθεται φουσκωμενο αν επισκεπτεται συνεχως την ταιστρα

----------


## kostas salonika

δημητρη θα βαλω αυριο το πρωι φωτογραφια και της κοιλιασ και της κουτσουλιας..το πουλι δεν το βλεπω να εχει μεγαλη διαθεση για φαγητο δηλαδη δεν ειναι σηνεχεια στην τροφη..
πεταει συνεχεια απλος οταν καθεται στο κλαδι φουσκωνει λιγο..
να πω πως αυτην την βδομαδα εδωσα ζοχο και την προηγουμενη μπροκολο..
η φωτο δειχνει ακριβος οπως ειναι η κοιλια..

----------


## jk21

βρες *tabernil gentamicina* και βαλε στην ποτιστρα 5 σταγονες στα 50 m *σημερα  
*
και με καθαρες φωτο θα τα πουμε αυριο αν αλλαξει κατι ή οχι

----------


## kostas salonika

οκ δημητρη παω να το βρω τωρα..θα το βαλω ομως αυριο το πρωι που θα φυγω για δουλεια..δηλαδη προτου να συκοθουν τα πουλια..
μπωρει να προκληθηκε απο τα χορτα?

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα πριν ξυπνησει το πουλι και δωσε μια σταγονα στο στομα (μονο μια σταγονα ) αδιαλυτη πριν φυγεις 

Δεν πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση ο ζωχος 

οταν λες την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ,ποτε ηταν η τελευταια μερα που εφαγε (πριν ποσες μερες ) μπροκολο και την συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα μπροκολου ,ποτε την πρωτοεδωσες;  δεν σου λεω οτι φταιει αυτο ,αλλα το θελω ως στοιχειο 

το tabernil θα το δωσεις ετσι κι αλλιως .Αυριο στην πιο φωτεινη φωτο θα δω αν θελει και esb3 ή μας μπερδευει η εικονα ή μοιαζει για ογκος και οχι πρησμενη κοκκινη κοιλια απο κοκκιδια

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη αλλα το πουλι τωρα που ήρθα να βάλω baytril.ηταν ψόφια..δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλα το πουλι ούτε κοιμόταν ούτε τίποτα...πετούσε κανονικά...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Λυπάμαι Κώστα...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα λυπαμαι  .... η επιμονη μου να παρει αμεσα φαρμακο  , ηταν γιατι περιμενα και αυτο που εγινε ... ναι τοσο γρηγορα  ... δεν ξερω αν ειναι κοινη η αιτια  ,αλλα  υπαρχουν μαζικοι ξαφνικοι θανατοι τον τελευταιο καιρο στους εκτροφεις .Κυριως αλλα οχι μονο καρδερινας .Το πουλι ειχε μαλλον αιμοραγια στην κοιλιακη χωρα ,μαλλον απο μικροβιο ή ιο .Αλλιως ογκο ...

σε παρακαλω θελω να το ανοιξεις και να μου στειλεις φωτο με πμ

----------


## jk21

Παρε να εχεις tabernil gentamicina ! δεν σου ειπα για baytril που αναφερεις ...  ακομα και αυτο σχεδον δεν κανει τιποτα ... 

αν θες γραψε μου και οτι σε ειχα ρωτησει

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη tabernil ήθελα να πω συγνώμη...μπρόκολο έδωσα την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα.δηλαδη πριν 2 βδομάδες .απο ενα μπρόκολο δίνω μια φορά και το αλλο το πετάω..γιαυτο δεν ξέρω για την πατρίδα..gentamicina πήρα μετα απο 1:30 ώρα που έψαχνα βρήκα απο την αλλη μεριά τις πόλης..στενάχωρηθικα πολύ γιαυτο το πουλι.περσυ έκανε 2 γέννες αλλα άσπορες πίστευα φέτος να κανει κατι καλο αλλα κρίμα..αυριο μόλις σχολασω θα το ανοίξω Δημήτρη και θα σου στείλω..ευχαριστώ για όλα..

----------


## jk21

Οποτε δεν εχει σχεση ... οκ και παλι κριμα  ...

Περιμενω φωτο

----------


## kostaskirki

Κριμα Κωστα! Μακαρι να το προλαβαινες!

----------


## nikolaslo

Λυπάμαι παρα πολυ κριμα ρε φιλε μακαρι να ηταν το τελευταίο πουλακι που χανεις.

----------


## stefos

Δυστυχώς αυτά έχει το χόμπυ .

----------


## kostas salonika

Πουλακι που ηταν στην ιδια κλουβα με το αλλο που ψόφησε.το βλεπω και αυτο καπως παραξενα..

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δυστυχως μου θυμιζει την εικονα που ειχαμε απο το νεκρο πουλακι 




δυστυχως δεν ειχες βγαλει μετα που σου ζητησα ξανα στο πμ  , να δουμε κατω απο αυτο ,ωστε να συμπερανουμε αν αυτο ειναι ξενο σωμα προς τα εντερα πανω απο τα εντερα ή νεοπλασια εντος καποιου εντερου ή ειναι παραμορφωμενο το στομαχι 

τι φαρμακα εχεις απο αντιβιωσεις  , μυκητοκτονα και αντικοκκιδιακα;  ειναι φουσκωμενο το πουλακι ; ή απλα οχι ορεξατο;  τρωει περισσοτερο λιγοτερο ή το ιδιο;

----------


## kostas salonika

το βλεπω να φουσκωνει οταν δεν ειμαι κοντα.ενω ειναι κινητικο θα ελεγα.το βλεπω να εχει ορεξη για τροφη μεγαλυτερη..
εχω auqmentin,esb3,baycox,gintamisina.
αμα χρειαζετε κατι αλλο και δεν το εχω αναφερη μπορει να το εχω ..

----------


## jk21

το κιτρινωπο θα μπορουσε να ειναι και λιπος ετσι οπως αχνοφαινεται κατω απο το δερμα  ,αν και δειχνει να εχει  διαγωνια  κατευθυνση σαν εντερο 

Βαλε σε 100 ml νερου 10 σταγονες gentamicina και στη μυτη εντελως του κουταλιου esb3

----------


## kostas salonika

Οκ Δημήτρη το πρωί θα δώσω..η κουτσόυλιες που είδα ειναι πράσινες..

----------


## jk21

τωρα να το βαλεις γιατι πινουν αρκετο απο το ημερησιο νερο ,μολις ξυπνανε

----------


## kostas salonika

οκ δημητρη εδωσα..το πρωι θα σου βαλω φωτο κουτσουλιας..

----------


## kostas salonika

δημητρη ειναι πρωινες στις 9..
Συνεχειζω με το ιδιο μειγμα καθε μερα?

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια μακροσκοπικα ειναι φυσιολογικη , με ιχνος διαρροιας καθαρα ουρα και λευκο στερεο μερος υπαρκτο 

συνεχιζεις κανονικα και προσθετεις almora plus αν παρατυρησεις καρινα 

κανναβουρι διαθεσιμο οσο θελει 

δινεις για 7 μερες 

ανα δυο μερες να εχουμε εικονα της κοιλιας ,αρα αυριο ξανα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν το βλεπω να εχει καρινα..εδωσα σημερα σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα καναβουρι..θερμοκρασια στους 17-18
θα βαλω αυριο φωτογραφια..
Δημητρη απο τι να προκληθηκε?ειναι καθαρα απο κοκκιδια?

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια δειχνει οκ ... δεν θυμιζει κοκκιδιων 

βαλε ξανα κοιλια αυριο να δουμε αν εχει διαφοροποιηθει κατι 

η θερμοκρασια ειναι σαν να εβαζες αρρωστο ανθρωπο στους 13 με 14 βαθμους  . οι 27 θα ηταν ιδανικοι και αν ειχε καρινα και λίγο ψηλοτερα.Εννοω τοπικα με ενα θερμαντικο σωμα σχετικα κοντα ή λαμπα .Τα πουλια εχουν εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια 41 β και εμεις 37

----------


## kostas salonika

Γιαυτο σου ειπα την θερμοκρασια να μου πεις στους ποσο να το βαλω..θα προσπαθησω να το βαλω σε  λαμπα και να φτασω την θερμοκρασια..

----------


## kostas salonika



----------


## jk21

το προλαβες  ... δεν πως εχει καθαρισει το λευκο  μαλλον εντερο που εδειχνε να ξεκινα να διογκωνεται την πρωτη μερα .Το συκωτι αναμενομενο να επηρεαστει απο το μικροβιο .. σιγα σιγα θα σου φτιαξει .Αλλα και να μην μειωθει  ,συχνα μενει ετσι μετα ασθενεια ,γιατι στην ουσια βλεπουμε την προβολη του στο δερμα , αφου διογκωνεται απο τη δημιουργια νεου ιστου ,χωρις να φευγει νεκρωμενος παλιος , οπως ειχε πει στο σεμιναριο μας ο πτηνιατρος .Συνεχιζεις το 7ημερο και θα δουμε στην 6η μερα με φωτο ,το αν και πως θα συνεχισουμε

----------


## kostas salonika

Μακαρι.το κοκκινο το το εντονο ειναι το συκωτι ετσυ?

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι το κοκκινο  , αλλα δεν με ανησυχει πια η κατασταση της .Το πουλακι εχει << γυρισει >> αρκει να συνεχιστει η αγωγη .Το ποσο θα το δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## kostas salonika

Μετα απο 7 μερες θεραπεια..το βλεπω ωρες ωρες λιγο να φουσκωνει..ειναι κινητικο τρωει φυσιολογικα..

----------


## jk21

το συκωτακι συχνα μενει ερεθισμενο μετα απο προβλημα ,ειτε μονιμα ειτε θα φυγει σιγα σιγα  .Η υπολοιπη κοιλια ειναι μια χαρα και συντομα θα εχει και λιπακι 

συνεχιζεις τα φαρμακα και τα δυο να συμπληρωθουν  8 μερες  . Μετα κενο 3 με βιταμινες και μετα αλλες  5 με esb3 μονο .Μετα μια εβδομαδα βιταμινες 

Αν εχεις στην επαναληψη με esb3 και μονιμα για καποιες εβδομαδες στη συνεχεια δινεις milkthistle ή σπορο αγκαθιου μαριας και φουλ ζωχο ,ταραξακο αν βρισκεις στη φυση

----------


## kostas salonika

Αρα οταν δωσω σκετο esb3 για 5 μερες κανω κενο 1 βδομαδα και μετα δινω πολυβιταμινες.και στη συνεχεια δινω αγκαθι και χορτα που ειπες..

----------


## jk21

με το τελος του 8ημερου τωρα κανεις κενο 3 ημερες απο φαρμακα αλλα αυτες τις 3 δινεις βιταμινες .Μετα 5 μερες esb3 και αγκαθι και μετα 7 μερες πολυβιταμινη και αγκαθι το οποιο συνεχιζεις και αργοτερα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη μετά πόσο esb3 δίνω;;

----------


## jk21

στην ιδια δοσολογια με τωρα

----------


## kostas salonika

Οκ στη μύτη του κουταλιού σε 100ml νερό...

----------


## kostas salonika

Σήμερα το βλέπω το πουλάκι να κοιμάτε μετα μεσημέρι .,

----------


## jk21

Πως ειναι τωρα; βγαλε φωτο να δουμε ξανα την κοιλια του .Τα φαρμακα υποθετω δεν τα ειχες σταματησει ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Ενώ δεν φουσκώνει..το είδα να κοιμάτε σήμερα για κανένα 15 λεπτό..η κοιλιά το ίδιο όπως ηταν εχθές δεν είδα αλλαγή καμία..δεν μπορώ τωρα να βάλω γιατί λοιπό απο το σπίτι..σήμερα ειναι ο 8η μερα και αυριο ηταν να ξεκινήσω πολυβιταμινη..

----------


## jk21

περιεργο .... μπορει να ετυχε ... αν το κανει ξανα ημερα ή αν το δεις ασχημα οταν γυρισεις  , να βγαλεις φωτο .Μην σταματας το φαρμακο μεχρι να δουμε κοιλια

----------


## kostas salonika

Σημερινες φωτογραφιες..σημερα δεντιειδα να κοιματε..φαρμακο εδωσα και σημερα 9η μερα..

----------


## jk21

1η του μηνα 




σημερα  3  , δυο μερες μετα , με την κοιλια να ειναι επιπεδη πια και οχι σε δυο επιπεδα σε σχεση με το συκωτι και το συκωτι να εχει σημειωσει ελαχιστη μειωση .Συνεχιζεις οπως σου ειχα πει στο ποστ  33 , δηλαδη σταματας πια τα φαρμακα για 3 ημερες και δινεις  βιταμινες και μετα αλλες 5 με esb3 μονο .Μετα μια εβδομαδα βιταμινες . Απο αυριο κιολας ενισχυεις διατροφη με τροφες που βοηθουν το συκωτι και milkthistle σε συνεχη παροχη

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραία Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ ...αυριο ξεκινάω βιταμίνες

----------


## kostaskirki

Τεραστια η διαφορα! Μπραβο Δημητρη για τις γνωσεις σου και την βοηθεια σου και μπραβο στον Κωστα που σε ακολουθησε πιστα και εσωσε το πουλακι !!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν ειναι το πουλι του αρχικου ποστ ,αλλα  στο ποστ 16 θα δεις την αρχικη κατασταση ,που ομως αν δεν το προλαβαιναμε ,σε μιση μερα θα ηταν οπως στο πρωτο ατυχο πουλι ...

----------


## kostaskirki

Ναι Δημητρη το γνωριζω! Και συμφωνω απολυτα πως αν δεν το προλαβαινατε θα ειχε και αυτο ασχημη καταληξη! Ευτυχως ομως ολα πηγαν οπως βλεπω μια χαρα!

----------


## jk21

προφανως θα εχεις και συ ακουσει απο γνωστα σου ατομα στο νησι , για ξαφνικους θανατους, που δεν δινανε πριν σημαδι και  που δεν προλαβαινανε να κανουν τιποτα ...

----------


## kostaskirki

Ευτυχως εδω τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο χαλαρα σε σχεση με αυτα που διαβαζα για τους ξαφνικους θανατους! Μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον!

----------


## kostas karderines

Αυτο με τους ξαφνικους θανατους ενω το εχω ακουσει απο σενα ούτε και εγω ειχα τέτοιο θέμα!δυο πουλια που έχασα φέτος το θεωρώ απολύτως φυσιολογικό και δεν ήταν και ξαφνικά!jk παει το μυαλό σου κάπου που μπορεί να οφείλονται οι ξαφνικοι θάνατοι???

----------


## jk21

Απλα και ευτυχως δεν σου ετυχε !  Μικρόβιο δυσκολο ή καποιος ιος που δεν ξερουμε .Δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη βιβλιογραφια και ερευνα σε θεματα υγειας των ευρωπαικων finches

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευτυχώς το προλάβαμε αλλιώς θα έχανα 2 θυλικα μεσα σε μια βδομάδα..ευχαριστώ ποιο πόλοι το foroum που έμαθα τουλάχιστον να κατάλαβε ως όταν ενα πουλι παει να ερώτηση και το κατάλαβενω έγκαιρα..απο άλλον που άκουσα που έχασε πουλιά ηταν σε μεγάλη πλειοψηφία θυλικα..δεν ξέρω αμα ειναι σύμπτωση..

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη σήμερα 2η μερα μόνο με esb3 και βλέπω το πουλι και χθες και σήμερα τέτοια ώρα να κοιμάτε...
συμπεριφορα φυσιολογικη..

----------


## jk21

Κωστα το ειχες ξαναπει ... οχι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο και με προβληματιζει ... βαλε ενα βιντεο του πουλιου να δουμε και ξαναβγαλε την κοιλια

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημητρη στο ειπα γιατι με ειχες πει αμα το ξανα κανει να ενημεροσω...

----------


## jk21

το συκωτι εχει μειωθει .Αλλα αριστερα σαν να δειχνει πιο σκουρο και κανει το πιο λευκο δερμα στην μεση ,να δειχνει σαν εναρξη αναγλυφου εντερου .Υπηρχε τετοια πραγματικη εικονα ή μας μπερδευει η φωτο;  Αν ναι ξεκινησε esb3 .Ομως με προβληματιζει αυτο που λες οτι κοιμαται εντος της ημερας ενω τα αλλα οχι .Δειχνει κατι να κρυβει ... μετα επανερχεται στο να ειναι κινητικο οπως τα αλλα ή ειναι φουσκωμενο;

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι Δημητρη αρχιζει να φαινεται κατι σαν εντερο λευκο οπως την φωτο..οταν κοιμαται αυτο τα αλλα ξεσηκώνουν των κοσμο..μετα ξυπναει και παει τρωει κανονικα πεταει αλλα ενα φουσκωμα αλευρο το εχει..
δινω esb3..

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις στην ποτιστρα esb3 αλλα να δωσεις και στο στομα πρωι πρωι 1 μονο !!! σταγονα gentamicina και να επαναλαβεις το ιδιο μεθαυριο πρωι .Απο παραμεθαυριο θα συνεχισεις μαζι με το εσβ3 στην 100αρα αλλες 5 μερες gentamicina

----------


## kostas salonika

Σημερα 5η μερα μαζι με esb3 kai gintamicina Δημητρη..και το πουλι βλεπω να ειναι χειροτερα..κοιμαται πιο πολυ ωρα.και δεν ειναι τοσο ευδιαθετο..δεν βαζω φωτο πιο νωρις γιατι ελειπα εκτοσ ελλαδος..

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει εικονα κοκκιδιασης  , αλλα οσο φαινεται ,ουτα και μπαλακι που θα παρεπεμπε σε μεγαμπακτηρια 

Μαλλον  μικροβιο δυσκολο .Ποιες αλλες αντιβιωσεις εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη; 


Σκεφτεσαι πιθανοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο;

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη πες μου ποια αντιβίωση χρειάζεστε και θα την βρω..
πρηνιατρο μια φορά που είχα ψάξει εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη με ειχε πει κατι τρέλα ποσά..όπως για test κοπρανον 90€ +αντιβίωση+40€ για επανεξέταση..σκέφτομαι να το παω στην πτηνιατρική στα πανεπιστήμια αλλα δέχονται κάθε Τρίτη πρωί

----------


## Cristina

Ωωω...τι τιμές είναι αυτές;;;Τι να πω...εσύ να έχεις το πόνο σου και αυτοί ζούνε σε άλλο πλανήτη. 
Λυπάμαι πολύ για τις στιγμές που περνάς τώρα!! Περαστικά και αγύριστα!

----------


## jk21

Θελω να βγαλεις μια καθαρη ολης της κοιλιας ,οχι θολη ,για να ειναι σαφης η κατασταση της στην εναρξη νεας αγωγης .Με προβληματιζει αν αυτο που φαινεται λευκοκιτρινο ειναι απλα υγειης ιστος (δερμα ) ή δειχνει εσωτερικα σαν εντερο ή κατι αλλο αγνωστο οπως στο ποστ 17 στη φωτο του αλλου ατυχου πουλιου ,που δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα τι ειναι  ... 

ξεκινησε AUGMENTIN 250mg   ποσιμο εναιωρημα που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο και θα ετοιμασεις σε υγρη μορφη οπως λενε οι οδηγιες (ισως ξερεις οπως καθε ανθρωπινη αντιβιωση ) 

απο αυτο θα δωσεις αυριο στο στομα σε διαλυση επιπλεον οπως θα σου στειλω σε πμ και τις αλλες μερες αν ειναι καλυτερα ,σε αλλη διαλυση για ποτιστρα 


σου στελνω πμ

----------


## kostas salonika

Τελικα σημερα το πουλι ψοφησε στα χερια μου..εδωσα χθες βραδη AUGMENTIN στο στομα και almora στο νερο..σημερα που πηγα να ξανα δωσω και το πιασα δεν αντεξε..

----------


## jk21

Κωστα λυπαμαι  .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακομα στην κατοχη σου ,αλλα θα ηθελα ενα αναλογο πμ με το προηγουμενο πουλακι αν μπορουσες ...

----------


## stefos

κριμα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Κριμα δεν θα πει τιποτα..τι ειναι αυτο φετος δεν ξερω..ναι Δημητρη θα σου στειλω..

----------


## samourkas7

Κρίμα.

----------


## jk21

> 


δεν ξερω για το νεο ατυχο πουλακι ,αλλα την εικονα του παλιου ,μαλλον την διελευκανα  πριν λιγο 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...hes_mynahs.pdf 

 κοιτα σελ 900 fig 39.28  

τελικα το λευκο πιο πανω μαλλον ειναι τα ενιαια διεσταλμενα στομαχι και προστομαχος 

Μegabacteria ... macrorhabdosis


περιμενω πμ

----------


## kostas salonika

Σου εστειλα Δημητρη..οπως φαινεται στο αρθρο ναι το καταλαβα και εγω ειναι παρομοιο..

----------


## jk21

για να μην βαζω παρομοιες εικονες ναι δειχνει το ιδιο ,οπως φαινεται οτι υπαρχουν και αλλα πιο λεπτα εντερα ωστε να πεις οτι το μπερδευαμε με αυτα 

για μενα ειτε ειναι φραγη του εντερου για αγνωστο λογο που προκαλει διογκωση ,που δεν νομιζω γιατι θα υπηρχε το χρωμα της κουτσουλιας σε αυτο  ειτε ειναι κατι αλλο που διογκωνει και δινει λευκο χρωμα στο εντερο  ,ειτε το στομαχι ,αν και στη νεα περιπτωση μαλλον το αποκλειων 

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να φωτογραφιζες το εσωτερικο των εντερων και να το πηγαινες (πουλι αμεσα ή φωτο αυριο ) στην κτηνιατρικη σχολη για βιοψια ή γνωμη απο την εικονα .Ειδικα αν εχεις και αλλα πουλακια ,να το κανεις σιγουρα

----------


## Cristina

> Τελικα σημερα το πουλι ψοφησε στα χερια μου..εδωσα χθες βραδη 
> 
> AUGMENTIN στο στομα και almora στο νερο..σημερα που πηγα να ξανα δωσω και το πιασα δεν αντεξε..




Λυπάμαι!! Κρίμα  η ψυχούλα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα..ενω μεχρι προχθες ξεσηκωνε των κοσμο και κυνηγούσε την θυληκια σημερα το ειδα σε χαλια κατασταση να μην κουνιετε καθολου..
..εδωσα τωρα το πρωι που το ειδα ηλεκτρολυτες με Gentamicina...

----------


## jk21

να δωσεις αμεσα και konakion μια σταγονα στο στομα και esb3 . Υπαρχει αιμοραγια απο αγνωστη αιτια .Δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι μικροβιο ή ατοξοπλασμα ή κατι αλλο οργανικο  .Ειναι φουλ μελανο ... Αν εχει καρινιασει να δωσεις και almora

----------


## kostas salonika

Στην ποτιστρα βάζω κατι;;συνεχίζω με ginticina..?

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα κάτι άσχετο! Κόψε τα νύχια επειγόντως γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλα!

----------


## jk21

δινεις συνολικα gentamicina , esb3 , konakion , almora σε δοσολογιες στοματος σημερα αυριο και μετα στην ποτιστρα  στις αντιστοιχες για αλλες 5 μερες τουλαχιστον και στην πορεια βλεπουμε

----------

